# Farmall Cub Brakes



## razimm (Aug 12, 2011)

Can someone give me simplfied instruction on how to change the brake bands on a Cub tractor. Thanks


----------



## SugarTractor (Jul 20, 2011)

Go to www.farmallcub.com


----------



## razimm (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the website it helps a lot.
Rudy


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Rudy... 

that was a good tip ... you can find a lot of the manuals on my server .. Rudi's Farmall Cubs

and yeah.. not too many with our name is there :lmao:


----------

